# R34 Gt-R



## eatdirt (Feb 10, 2003)

So how much (average price) would it cost me to get an r34 or r32 (gt-r) imported/all the shibby needed to get it street legal over here in US?


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2003)

MY BAD


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

GTR34 for 2.5mil Yen? WTF is this at? Its sure not anywhere I have ever seen. GTR33, yeah, but NEVER a legitimate R34 that wasn't stolen.


----------



## Demon Dave (Jan 6, 2003)

Agreed.

You're looking at around 3.5 million yen for an early R34 GTR (standard) with high KM's. and not in the best of condition.

The only time you're gonna find something under 3 million is if it's been crash damaged/stolen & recovered...

Dave


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2003)

hey people


----------



## Demon Dave (Jan 6, 2003)

Here's an example of what 2 million yen will get you (R34 GTR wise...)

R34 GTR 

Scroll down, there's pics at the bottom...


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

Motorex does that sort of thing...they have a website dedicated to bringing skylines to the U.S. I think last time they charge around 30g-50g for the car and the conversion to make it street legal is another extra!
Look on their website the exact prices are there


----------



## Lurker Above (Apr 21, 2003)

those motorex prices for us skylines include all legalization afaik. top price for a new 2002 vspec II is $95k. the prices for legalizing are for existing skylines you might own (and have brought over here somehow)

Lurker Above, *knock knock* ups...where do you want the iso container?


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2003)

I have R32 GTR for sale...... I post not long ago


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2003)

I kinda stumbled across mine (divorce) but I found that it's much cheaper to buy this one:

http://www.diecastx.com/store/product82.html

I just got it a few weeks ago. Ordered it off of Speednation.com. It didn't take as long to get as a street legal R34 from Japan. Probably weeks shorter (I got it in under a week). If you guys want one, just say you're from NissanForums.com. I sent this guy an e-mail after i got it thanking him and he said that if any of you guys want one, he can do a 10% discount (but only if you say you're from NissanForums.com) Seriously, I'm probably gonna buy another with this deal. The detail is almost perfect!!!


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

stocked gtr32's go around 10,000 bucks, maybe cheaper.


----------

